# Lowrance LCX-111 for sale?



## Bigshellcracker (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought a new HDS unit, and the old unit is a LCX-111 in good shape. I have looked around for similar units for sale with little success. I am considering keeping it for a spare but would rather take the cash if I can get good money for it. Any ideas as to what it's worth?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I've seen them go for as high as 1100-1200 with everything Gps puck, cables, gimble etc. Normal pricing is 700-1000

Here are a couple listings 
https://www.walleyecentral.com/classified/new/adviewer.jsp?adv=16591 

https://www.walleyecentral.com/classified/new/adviewer.jsp?adv=16555


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 30, 2010)

Might be interested. Is this the large screen unit they had befor they went to the HDS? Do you have a thru hull transducer?


----------



## Bigshellcracker (Apr 14, 2008)

Hazelnut said:


> Might be interested. Is this the large screen unit they had befor they went to the HDS? Do you have a thru hull transducer?


Yes this is a large screen unit pre HDS. No thru hull ducer.


----------

